# Pickaway county gun bash(Circleville)



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

They are starting to sell the tickets for there annual gun bash(only 3500 tickets to be sold)....that is Oct. 31 I think....if anyone is interested I will get the right info and post it here...If thats Ok and this is the proper place for it!!

Ok its called sportsmens extravaganza...Sat. Oct. 31 from 12:00 pm to 8:00 pm....50.00 admission....
for more info and to order tickets call 740-474-2085


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Is this like the Deerasic Classic where you pay for admission and its just a bunch of raffles your admission covers? I might be interested.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm.. I've never heard of this, but sounds like something the old man and I would be interested in. We'll prob be down at the cabin in Laurelville then too.

Please post more info when it becomes available.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

when you get all info,post it in the following forum...........Outdoor Events & Seminars


----------

